# DIY flexable bubble wall *troubleshooting*



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a bit of extra tubing, so I decided to save me a few bucks and make my own bubble wall. Well.....air only comes out of the 1st hole :/ But if I angel the tubing upward, the air will flow up the tube and through the holes.....


----------



## rexpepper651 (Dec 25, 2012)

pics of the bubbles?!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

The line isn't working right....I'm looking for advice on fixing my issue.


----------



## Freshcatch (Aug 8, 2012)

Plug the end and increase the airflow or decrease the size of the air holes


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

end is plugged when testing.
The holes are likely too big. It works a bit better when I turn the tubing upside down.


----------



## stephenhelsel (Feb 8, 2013)

Holes are to big or u need more air volume for the size holes you do have


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

maybe try a pin needle or saftey pin to poke the holes, this way you dont need a mack truck of a air pump


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

You need to build up a little pressure in the tube to get the result you want. So smaller holes and / or more air volume is the key.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

fish monger said:


> You need to build up a little pressure in the tube to get the result you want. So smaller holes and / or more air volume is the key.


way to reword my reply


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

MoneyMitch said:


> way to reword my reply


You had it nailed, MM


----------

